# Weight loss success!



## Mark Parrott (Jul 13, 2016)

Just weighed myself.  79kg (12st 4lbs). Waist now 89cm (35in).  BMI now 24.9.  This is the first time in 20 years that I have become officially a healthy weight according to the BMI calculator.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 13, 2016)

Well done, thats great results there Mark. Keep it up.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 13, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 13, 2016)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2016)

Excellent news Mark!  People often find it hard to believe when they are first diagnosed that you can actually end up healthier if you are able to make the appropriate changes and get your levels under control, but I've seen it many times here - indeed, it's true of me!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'm sure my DSN will be happy when l next see her in Oct. That's if l haven't disappeared by then.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 13, 2016)

Congratulations, Mark..... trying to hit the 168lb mark myself, only 2 lb to go.....


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

I bet you feel miles better too !  Well done


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 15, 2016)

When I was on holiday in Bulgaria, I bought a fake Armani belt.  I told the guy I bought it off that I was losing weight, so he made 2 extra holes in it.  I am already on the last hole!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2016)

I have been to Bulgaria on my motorbike.  Not just a couple of miles away. good luck with the belt Mark


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 12, 2016)

Great effort. You are inspiration for this newbie.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 12, 2016)

That's brilliant. Well done.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 13, 2016)

Been away from Forum for a while and great to come back to more good news from you Mark.
Well done.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 14, 2016)

Good to hear from you SB2015. I have an update. Lost another kilo (2.2lbs). BMI now 24.6.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Good to hear from you SB2015. I have an update. Lost another kilo (2.2lbs). BMI now 24.6.


Good to read Mark !  Well done


----------

